# GE Aqua Rays Fresh/Saltwater Fluorescent Bulbs



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone know anywhere online aside from Foster and Smith where I can find these?

Thanks


----------



## jdub (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm almost sure I've seen them at walmart


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea I've looked at a few walmarts but haven't found the 48 inch ones yet.


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well doesn't look like I'm going to find them anywhere else but Foster and Smith. In that case anyone using a bulb that is comparable or similar to the GE Salt/Fresh? I was thinking a single 10k might look the same but I was unsure. I'm using a single 48" strip and need one good bulb that will help the blues and yellows pop. Any suggestions appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

I found my GE A/R light at Walmart. That may be your best bet as I haven't seen them in the chain pet stores.


----------

